# Steve Jobs at Apple Canada!



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

In a photo from the 80's that is.  Saw this picture on public display in the cafeteria at Apple Canada. Steve Jobs with a group of guys enjoying a cold one. A birdie told me Steve is drinking Alexander Keith's in the stubby he's holding. 

Awesome photo... does anyone know who the other guys in the photo are?

Let's turn this thread into a vintage Steve Jobs photo thread. Maybe we'll see Steve today at the 09/09/09 iTunes event today? :clap:


----------



## Firstuser (Feb 12, 2007)

*Some names*

The guy on the extreme right is Grant Kendall - Prairies regional sales manager of the day - next to him is Sid Oziel?, then Steve, the others I'm still working on - stay tuned......


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Firstuser said:


> The guy on the extreme right is Grant Kendall - Prairies regional sales manager of the day - next to him is Sid Oziel?, then Steve, the others I'm still working on - stay tuned......


:clap: 

I love the photo. 

More vintage Steve:


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Perhaps he feels IBM is number 1?

Old school Steve Jobs flicks off IBM|Edible Apple


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Guy to the left of Steve looks a lot like Les Hershoff but don't recall him working for Apple Canada.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ottawaman said:


> Perhaps he feels IBM is number 1?
> 
> Old school Steve Jobs flicks off IBM|Edible Apple


Never seen that photo! :lmao:


----------



## PatinPickering (Sep 9, 2009)

I was at Apple Canada through this period but, for the life of me, I cannot get the JPEG to open. Are there any tricks??


----------



## PatinPickering (Sep 9, 2009)

*Names in Photo*

Thanks to MacDoc, I received the photo. Here are the players (from the left):
RSM * in Quebec + Ken Fordham (Sales in west) + ?? (SE in west) + Steve + Sid (rep firm in Central) + Grant Kendall (RSM west).

* There's a photo of this character, Ian Stark, Peter Jones and me ... standing in a hot tub with libations and cigars in-hand. I can't bring the name to mind unfortunately.

Sid Oziel wasn't with the company until years after this shot was taken.

I hope this prompts some memories ...


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

I have to wonder if those kaki shirts-jackets were some sort of Apple uniform.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

jamesB said:


> I have to wonder if those kaki shirts-jackets were some sort of Apple uniform.


Gifts from Fidel Castro.


----------



## PatinPickering (Sep 9, 2009)

*More Names*

The Quebec RSM's first name was Real (Rheal). Then, it was Ken Fordham (Sales in west) + ?? (SE in west) + Steve + Sid Waxler (rep firm in Central) + Grant Kendall (RSM west).

AC bought-out the rep firms in the early 80's, so, Ian Stark (who first managed Sid) replaced him as a Regional Sales Manager in Central. Similarly, Grant Kendall took-on the RSM role in the west and hired-up a team. Real was in Quebec thru the transition from rep firms but he didn't last very long. Dave Killins was the first (best) president. Gareth Jones arrived as a direct report to Dave and was in a marketing capacity. Gareth was brilliant in his management of the mandate and was personally responsible for an array of "firsts".

I almost got into the "black period" at AC ...


----------



## PatinPickering (Sep 9, 2009)

*Uniforms*

Apparently Steve liked doing "theme nights". I recall one in Hawaii where the entire (remote) area was done up like a Mash field hospital with tents, mess kits, and khaki tops ...


----------



## Carter (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Did Steve have a secon career as a 70's porn star?


----------



## Carter (Sep 8, 2009)

screature said:


> Did Steve have a secon career as a 70's porn star?


If I was not at work I would have to PS the TV to show something else to go with that comment  beejacon




----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

ehMax said:


> In a photo from the 80's that is.  Saw this picture on public display in the cafeteria at Apple Canada. Steve Jobs with a group of guys enjoying a cold one. A birdie told me Steve is drinking Alexander Keith's in the stubby he's holding.


That's not a stubby. Stubbies were rounder. Also, it likely wasn't Keith's. I don't think Keith's was available across Canada in those days, unless he was in the Halifax office.


----------



## Grant Kendall (Sep 23, 2009)

*Names from the Past*

MASH night in Hawaii. Steve dropped flower petals from a helicopter on the crowd.
Left to right Real Bouvier, Ken Fordhan, Stan Lublin, Steve, Sidney Waxler, Grant Kendall


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Grant Kendall said:


> MASH night in Hawaii. Steve dropped flower petals from a helicopter on the crowd.
> Left to right Real Bouvier, Ken Fordhan, Stan Lublin, Steve, Sidney Waxler, Grant Kendall


Really? I guess you have to imagine a pic.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

SINC said:


> Really? I guess you have to imagine a pic.


He's talking about the original posted pic... notice the khaki shirts...


----------

